# Budgie Vomiting



## Iadoremybudgie (Jan 28, 2018)

Hi everyone! My name is Parul and I'm new to this forum. The thing is, my little budgie isn't feeling very good. (Just to start off, my budgie is about 5 years old. After about 4 and half years of thinking my budgie was a boy there was an egg and we realized that my budgie was in fact female lol. However, it's really hard to use female pronouns after so long, so if you guys don't mind, I'll say "he" when I talk about "him" lol.) Anyways, so the thing is for quite a while, my budgie will vomit on and off. "He'll" be fine for about 10-20 days and then vomit. Usually it lasts for about 3 hours (and typically happens in the afternoon) and then "he'll" start preening and singing like nothing happened *knocks on wood*. Then, at around 8-9 the next morning it happens again. The only difference is the first day the vomit is mostly seeds and the second day it's mostly mucous. I've also noticed that it only usually happens when there is a change of weather. Once it was nice weather for 3 weeks and there was no vomiting. Furthermore, "he" vomits if "he" gets less sleep. For example, he stayed up on New Year's Eve with me and was sick in the morning. This doesn't repeat itself a second time like "his" other vomiting sessions do. If it's very noisy all night (like windy) "he" also gets sick. Strangely enough, there is also usually a bubble in his poop after "he" vomits, but that's only for a few poops after "he" stops vomiting and then "his" poops go back to normal *knocks on wood* "He" is on an all seed diet (I know that's bad, I'm trying to change it but the constant vomiting makes it very hard). "He" also has a small cup of Roudybush Pellets in "his" cage. Occasionally (as in when I see there had hasn't been any vomiting in the past few days) I try some veggies, fruits and boiled egg. I also give some Apple Cider Vinegar water as I've heard that can help. It's about 1.2 ml per half cup of water. I know most of you will say to take my budgie to a vet, and I understand. The only certified avian vet in my city has some horror story-like reviews and I'm terrified to go to her. Another one is in the province next to mine (so atleast 2hours away) and it's so cold here (-20 C) that I don't want to make my budgie stressed out with the trip. I'm going to call and ask if I can bring a fecal sample over to be tested. If anyone knows a good vet in Ottawa that would be awesome. I'm sorry this is so long but there's so many specific details I couldn't leave out. I love my budgie more then anything and would do absolutely anything to make "him" better again. "He's" practically my "son" and I'd be so grateful for any kind of help. 

So basically (because I know the above way way to long lol)
•Budgie is a female and has laid 2 eggs
•Budgie vomits seeds for a few hours, stops, returns to normal, and then continues to vomit mucous the following morning for a few hours, feels better and stays that way until the next weather change (approximately 10-20 days) 
•Literally only happens with a change in weather or lack of sleep
•Seeds only diet with small amounts of pellets everyday, and occasional veggie, fruit or boiled egg
•Has ACV water daily (with occasional breaks due to vomiting fits)
•Goes to bed at around 9:30 pm and wakes up at around 7:30 am (if I have school) and whenever "he" wants lol on weekends (usually around 9:30-10:00 am). This means that "he" does get around 10 hours of sleep a night (though I do hear "him" get up every few hours to eat. Is this normal because of their fast metabolisms?)
•I have a scale and have weighed "him" and "he" is at 46g *knocks on wood*
•"He" comes out occasionally but "his" cage is large so I'm sure there's plenty of room to exercise

And that's basically it. I'm sorry again that it's so long I wanted to give as much detail as possible. I just really want "him" healthy again because I feel so very bad for "him". "He's" so small. Like I said any suggestions are appreciated. Thanks again in advance!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Paul,

I'm very sorry to hear your little budgie is so ill.
Since I don't know what vet you are referring to in Ottawa, I will give you the information regarding Avian Vets I was able to find:

OTTAWA

Lynwood Animal Hospital
Dr. Roscoe, Dr. Poulton,
Dr. Brown
30 Thorncliffe Place
613-820-0443

Ottawa Veterinary Hospital 
24-hour Emergency Service
for small birds only
(613) 729-6139
www.ottawavet.com

Without the proper testing, it is impossible to know if your budgie's problem is viral, bacterial or fungal.
Perhaps you can call an Avian Vet you feel comfortable with and ask if they can recommend a vet near you who would be able to do the required testing and submit the samples to them.

In the meantime, you can give your budgie Guardian Angel/Pedialyte which should help balance the electrolytes in "his" system.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles...uardian-angel-pedialyte-pedialyte-recipe.html

Please be sure to update us on your little one's condition.*


----------



## Iadoremybudgie (Jan 28, 2018)

Hi Deborah,

Thank you so much for your reply. I'm probably going to call the avian vet tomorrow to see if they'll let me bring the fecal sample in to be tested. Thank you so much for the vet references as well, it's actually the Lynwood Hospital that I heard bad things about, sadly. Hopefully "he" just has something very minor that can easily be cleared up. Thanks again from me and my budgie! :sky blue::001_smile:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm keeping my fingers crossed the vet will be able to give you a diagnosis with just the fecal sample. :fingerx:*


----------



## Iadoremybudgie (Jan 28, 2018)

Thank you so much, Deborah, I am keeping my fingers crossed as well :fingerx:

Edit-I just got a reply from the vet saying they need the bird there for a diagnosis. *sigh* Not too sure on what to do now.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I believe if you are careful to keep your budgie warm going to and from the vet's office, he should be able to make the trip.

However, consult the vet on his/her opinion first to ensure the vet agrees the budgie should be OK to make the trip in the cold weather.

If so, I'd heat your car prior to making the trip,
Put a water bottle filled with warm water, wrapped in a towel in the bottom of the cage.
Wrap the cage first in a sheet and then in a blanket to carry it to the car.*


----------



## Iadoremybudgie (Jan 28, 2018)

These are all good ideas! I'll make sure to do this when I take him. The next week is supposed to be filled with tons and tons of snow (and cold weather) so I'll probably take him in after the weather has cleared up. Also, the poor little guy vomited today (we had a few nice, warm sunny days this weekend and yesterday, and today was colder and it was snowing+cloudy). I have a feeling that this is why he got sick, because as soon as the sun came out, he was back to his regular self and is currently sitting beside me singing *knocks on wood*. I'm planning on going to buy a UV lamp today, as someone on another forum recommended this. I'm also going to give him some thyme tea, as I heard this is good for AGY, which some people on other forums are saying he may have. I'm going to do a wet mount fecal test at home today too, since a vet is out of the question this week. Hopefully it'll shed some light on what's going on. :fingerx: Crossing my figers that it's something a lot less dangerous and easier to cure than AGY.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If you want information on AGY, please check the excellent Articles in this section of the forum:

Articles: Budgie Disease and Illness - Talk Budgies Forums

I would suggest Sodium Benzoate rather than Thyme Tea. You can use the Sodium Benzoate as a preventative measure as well (I do).

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles...orhabdus-budgerigars-avian-gastric-yeast.html

If you plant to use a Full-Spectrum (UV) light, please be sure you don't use it for more than 1 hour per day. Read the information in this link:

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-holistic-natural-remedies/86742-full-spectrum-lighting.html

I sincerely recommend you take the time to read all of the information in the "Budgies Articles" sections of the forum as well as the stickies at the top of the various other forum sections. There is a wealth of information which you will find helpful.

Best wishes!*


----------



## Iadoremybudgie (Jan 28, 2018)

Thank you so much for all the articles! I'll definetly read through them (hopefully I'll be able to find something about what he has). I did the fecal test at home and thankfully didn't see any AGY rods *knocks on wood* though I know they can hide. What I did see seemed like candida if anything. Obviously I'm not nearly as good as a vet, and I'm sure they'll do a much better job then me. 

I've briefly heard of sodium benzoate before and will definetly give it a try. How much should I be giving him?

Thank you so much for telling me about the full spectrum lighting. I bought one (Avian Sun is its name) and have heard that people keep it on for 8-10 hours. I'll definetly keep it on for less than an hour though (start small and work up to about 45 minutes a day, no more). 

Hopefully the little guy will be completely better soon. I wish the weather was more stable here (it was sunny, rainy and then we had a snow storm all in the span of 2 hours today  ). Thanks again for all of your help!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*For the Sodium Benzoate, start with 1/8 of a teaspoon in 10 ounces of water.
Mix the solution fresh each time you change the water.
Please keep us updated on your little one's condition.

Best wishes*


----------



## Iadoremybudgie (Jan 28, 2018)

Alright, thank you! I will start looking for the sodium benzoate right away! (Also, your new images are so nice!)


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you 

You can purchase Sodium Benzoate on-line through Amazon.

Sodium Benzoate*


----------



## Iadoremybudgie (Jan 28, 2018)

That's awesome I'll order it soon, thank you for the link!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How is your budgie doing now?*


----------



## Iadoremybudgie (Jan 28, 2018)

Hi! It's been awhile since we last spoke . He's doing the same pretty much. Is ok for a couple weeks, vomits, and then the cycle repeats itself. I actually took him to the vet, and it turns out he has coccidia, instead of the yeast we were originally expected. He has been prescribed Sulfatrim Suspension, 0.2 ml (cc) every 12 hours for 7 days, given orally by syringe. It is 24mg/ml. Does the dosage sound right? I have absolutely no experience dealing with antibiotics for birds haha. Also, should I give a probiotic like Bene-bac with the antibiotic to keep up the good gut flora?

Also, as always, your pics are absolutely adorable! :001_wub:


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

I would give the probiotic AFTER the antibiotic treatment. Not sure on dosages, but I'm sure if you looked around you could find the dosage/body weight somewhere.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Definitely wait at least 3 full until after the entire course of antibiotics have been given before starting to give your little one pro-biotics.

IF the first round of antibiotics don't clear up the problem, let your Avian Vet know so s/he can prescribe a different antibiotic to be sure the protazoa is eradicated.

What is your budgie's name?

Here is additional information regarding coccidious in birds for those unfamiliar with this disease:

https://wagwalking.com/bird/condition/coccidiosis

I use Avi-Bios as a probiotic for my birds.

https://www.amazon.com/Avitech-Exotic-Birds-AviBios-Probiotics/dp/B017N93HGO

You can also, (AFTER the antibiotics treatment is successful, use Apple Cider Vinegar in your budgie's water:

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-holistic-natural-remedies/103936-apple-cider-vinegar.html

Please be sure to update us on your little one's condition.

Best wishes!*


----------

